# IPhones latest and greatest "innovation"



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

From what I've been reading, the I phone 7 won't have a headphone jack. 

Nice work there.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> From what I've been reading, the I phone 7 won't have a headphone jack.
> 
> Nice work there.


3.5mm socket takes up a certain amount of space in a device. It's space they want to use for something else. There will be an adaptor.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

They will go Bluetooth only then charge you far to much for their stupid apple Bluetooth headphones.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

That's even more annoying than leaving the Ethernet jack out of new laptops. Bought mine without checking because, c'mon, how stupid is that?


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Sometimes it's just nice to have a hard wired connection be it Ethernet or headphones


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Apple's been making some poor decisions lately. No USB in a laptop, now this. Granted, I don't use Ethernet or mini jacks, but but the option is nice. What about when I want to hook the phone up to my big stereo?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My wife likes her noise reducing Bose headphones when flying. How the hell do you use them?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Like I said, I'm sure there will be an adaptor. And I'm sure it won't be that big of a deal at all but, hey, everyone needs something to complain about.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Like I said, I'm sure there will be an adaptor. And I'm sure it won't be that big of a deal at all but, hey, everyone needs something to complain about.


If there's no jack what good will an adaptor do?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> If there's no jack what good will an adaptor do?


Maybe an adapter that goes into the lightning port?

I haven't plugged headphones into my phone in over a year. The only time I do it is sometimes on a road trip if the family is sleeping I'll put in one ear bud to listen to music since nothing else is going on.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Maybe an adapter that goes into the lightning port?
> 
> I haven't plugged headphones into my phone in over a year. The only time I do it is sometimes on a road trip if the family is sleeping I'll put in one ear bud to listen to music since nothing else is going on.


Most likely. I use my headphones on a daily basis with my iPhone. I'm not too worried.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> Most likely. I use my headphones on a daily basis with my iPhone. I'm not too worried.


As the head of a crew of guys, I like to be listening to what's going on. I can hear improper use of a tool, or when a guy needs me or whatever.

I also tend to focus better not listening to music while working if it's something I need to focus or think about.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2016/07/29/iphone-7-headphone-dongle-leak/#Z7D1WtEOGsqo










I have a nice set of Parrot Zik bluetooth headphones that are noise cancelling enough for everything but jack hammering. They sound great, and I could never imagine going back to a cord dangling around getting caught on everything. Mostly I listen to audio books and music some off my iPhone. The library supplies the books for free and I pay for Pandora.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well my wife only uses it on airplanes. But the next time she runs a jackhammer I'll let her know. :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I plug in my headphones every day. That would be a deal breaker for me. I already loath apple so it really makes no difference at this point.


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

People freaked out when Apple stopped putting cd drives in laptops and now no one notices.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

robotnbr1 said:


> People freaked out when Apple stopped putting cd drives in laptops and now no one notices.


Apples and oranges?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Like I said, I'm sure there will be an adaptor. And I'm sure it won't be that big of a deal at all but, hey, everyone needs something to complain about.


Complaining of the masses gets things changed..at least at Samsung. The took away the sd card and removable battery. The masses complained and they put them back. And they are still making it more bad arse than iPhone.


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

Yes kinda, it's just another example of how things are always going to be rocky when old technology gets faced out. Some companies will do it too soon and some will do it too late.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

robotnbr1 said:


> People freaked out when Apple stopped putting cd drives in laptops and now no one notices.


DVD or CD drives?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

robotnbr1 said:


> Yes kinda, it's just another example of how things are always going to be rocky when old technology gets faced out. Some companies will do it too soon and some will do it too late.


This has nothing to do with new technology. There are benefits to wired headphones.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bluetooth uses more battery as well.


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

Both, none of the "airs" have a DVD/CD drive at all. Not sure about the pros, don't keep up that closely. I just remember thinking its was crazy they were removing them. Now, I can't remember when the last time I used a cd or dvd in a laptop.


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This has nothing to do with new technology. There are benefits to wired headphones.



There are reasons now, but in ten years (give or take) people will be like, remember when you had wires on headphones. As wireless gets cheaper and more efficient it will replace a lot of cables is our lives that we think of as timeless. 

I thing Apple is jumping the gun a little but someone has to do it first.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Complaining of the masses gets things changed..at least at Samsung. The took away the sd card and removable battery. The masses complained and they put them back. And they are still making it more bad arse than iPhone.


This is Apple we're talking about, they don't listen to their customers. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> This is Apple we're talking about, they don't listen to their customers. :laughing:


They don't need to. All they have to do is make it pretty and people will purchase it.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> As the head of a crew of guys, I like to be listening to what's going on. I can hear improper use of a tool, or when a guy needs me or whatever.
> 
> I also tend to focus better not listening to music while working if it's something I need to focus or think about.


Understandable. I'm working alone now, so I pretty much listen to Howard Stern all day on the Sirius app and YouTube.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I use my headphones every day with either my phone or tablet. I think a wired connection is going to be phased out of everything in the coming years but for now I'll stick to my headphones.

My motorcycle helmet does have bluetooth which works wonderfully and I installed bluetooth in my jeep. Love the tech in those.

Bluetooth headphones are on the market but they're still kind of expensive for a decent set.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

How's it for battery?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> How's it for battery?


My stuff?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use these. Sound is decent enough when I'm running equipment. I had the earlier corded version which seemed a bit more sturdy, but the cord sucked.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-WorkTunes-Protector-Technology-90542-3DC/dp/B0146A4SWA


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> My stuff?


Bluetooth


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Bluetooth


I don't have any bluetooth headphones so I can't comment on that. 

The bluetooth on my phone stays on all the time now. I find its not too hard on the battery. I used it a lot after work and it didn't take too much battery power. 










The bluetooth attachment on my helmet can do 12 hours continuous use I believe. Haven't tested that yet.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Blue tooth Is fine, but I want to choose Bluetooth not be forced.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Youngin' said:


> I use my headphones every day with either my phone or tablet. I think a wired connection is going to be phased out of everything in the coming years but for now I'll stick to my headphones.
> 
> My motorcycle helmet does have bluetooth which works wonderfully and I installed bluetooth in my jeep. Love the tech in those.
> 
> Bluetooth headphones are on the market but they're still kind of expensive for a decent set.


Did you get a Sena?

I totaled my bike. :sad:

Planning to take the money and get dirt bikes for me and my oldest. He'll be 4 in a few months. Family fun instead of solo fun but still 2 wheels and an engine. The best thing is the wife likes the idea.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> Blue tooth Is fine, but I want to choose Bluetooth not be forced.


You're not forced to buy an iPhone.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Golden view said:


> You're not forced to buy an iPhone.


I haven't had an iPhone in 5 yrs. Can't see it happening anytime soon either. I hate apple.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

JT Wood said:


> I haven't had an iPhone in 5 yrs. Can't see it happening anytime soon either. I hate apple.


Hate is strong word, what happened to make you hate them. I don't have a stake in this, I was just wondering. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Did you get a Sena?
> 
> I totaled my bike. :sad:
> 
> Planning to take the money and get dirt bikes for me and my oldest. He'll be 4 in a few months. Family fun instead of solo fun but still 2 wheels and an engine. The best thing is the wife likes the idea.


I bought a Cardo, similar to Sena but I liked it more. 

Sorry to hear about your bike but at least with the dirt bikes you're still riding and you can drop them as much as you want.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

bigdaddyrooster said:


> Hate is strong word, what happened to make you hate them. I don't have a stake in this, I was just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


This is not an exhaustive list, there is more

wanted to go for a run a while ago and I had a POD Album that I actually purchased on Itunes that I wanted to put on my little ipod shuffle. Easy right? On an android its a 3 second drag and drop.

Nope Itunes couldn't locate the files, and I had to red-download the album from the cloud so I could "import" into my Ipod through itunes.

Now one day, I'm probably going to have a duplicate album to deal with too.:sad:


Last year I wanted to show a client a pdf rendering of a kitchen we were going to renovate. And I spent 20 minutes trying to get it on my ipad. got pissed i gave up and got my boys 3 yr old Android and dragged it over in 30 seconds. Took me longer to find the cord than to move the file. That one really made me mad. It doesn't have to be this way. 

One my ipad is dead I'm fully free of Apple. It shouldn't be long. every update kills it slowly.


Lets talk about ibooks


I buy a lot of books, and one of the main reasons I bought an ipad is so that I can read ebooks on the couch or in bed. So I buy 3 or 4 books through apple.

After a week or so I sit at my computer and try to read one of the books on my desktop. IT WONT OPEN. through itunes, or anything.
Turns out the book can oly be read on an ios device. are you s**ting me?*
I OWN this book and I can't read it on my computer?*wow!

So apple burned me again.

Now I use google books and I can read on my computer,phone and ipad. Even sometimes on my tv through chromecast


I am not going to ever give apple another dollar.
I purchased a tv series one time to watch while I was doing a job out of town. Think I could get it to go on my samsung phone? Haha Steve Jobs Didn't think I should be able to so he locked it down.




I did purchase a program that allowed me to strip the DRM on my OWN movies that I purchased on Itunes that I OWN Not illegal, I just changed the format of my own property that I OWN so I could watch on My phone and Big TV through Chromecast.*

That worked great, but guess what I accidentally updated itunes, and the program mysteriously stopped working. I had to dig out my old laptop with an old version of itunes to finish stripping the Apple lockdown of MY PROPERTY So I could watch MY SHOWS that I paid for on my other devices.

Phones? I had a 3gs probably 5 yrs ago, it was working fine, was being pestered to update for several days, so I finally updated.

Big Mistake, I didn't realize at the time that apple will release an update for your products that will slow it so down it's unusable. 
I literally could not answer my phone. it would be ringing, and the screen wouldn't turn on to answer. By the time I could actually answer, it wasn't ringing anymore. that's truth. 

I thought well, I'll just roll back I've backed everything up. Nope. 
Apple won't do that, have to get a new phone. (real convenient if your a sheeple it's an excuse for a new phone) Apple does not authorize an os rollback so my phone worked on a Tuesday evening, I updated it with an apple update, and it was a brick on Wednesday. 
I bought an android and never looked back. So in a way I like apple for being such hyper controlling dicks that it showed me the awesomeness of android.:laughing:


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> That's a fan boy sight! :laughing:


Believe it or not.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Give me a neutral site and I'll believe it.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That's the best you've got? A fan boy sight and a YouTube video? Not good enough for me. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Give me a neutral news article.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Do your own research, I don't care if your convinced or not.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm suppose to prove your claim? Okay. :laughing:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> All my previous iPhones had Lifeproofs on them. Never got around to ordering one for the 6S, just grabbed a cheep on off the rack. Lesson learned.
> 
> Just checked my account, phone is eligible for an upgrade this month.
> 
> Tom


Lifeproof! :thumbup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I use what I like. I'm not obsessed with having something to brag about to others. iPhone has always provided the services I need. I have little use for Google and their web of things. They just started censoring YouTube, so just another reason to avoid anything they control.

Some like android...some like windows...some like iOS. As the valley girls say, "What-eva!"

I find that since I picked up the iPhone 6S+, I rarely use my iPad retina mini anymore, so that's a plus.

It seems the non-Apple supporters are ALWAYS the ones to bring their illogical attitude and snarky comments. It's almost a mental disorder. In reality, who cares what others think.....their opinion is completely; a) anecdotal or b) a regurgitation of what others they listen to say.

yawn


Have fun with whichever digital communication tool/platform you choose. Best of luck with it.:thumbsup:


----------

